# German Blue Ram for a 10 gallon



## Fishguy8558 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this forum and have been into planted tanks for a while now. I currently have a 10 gallon planted tank setup. Here it is...






So my plan is to get one female german blue ram, and then do a school of tetras (probably flame or cardinal, but most likely flame tetras also known as von rio tetras).

I was thinking about 6-8 for a nice school of them.

Does this sound good? Also I have heard that german blue rams are sensitive but I think that my LFS said something on the lines of not really and that they just need clean warm fresh water like other fish.

The tank has been set up since around January 24, 2013. I plan to do water changes every other week. 

What do you guys think of this set up?

Thanks for the help,
Braden


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

Personally, I feel a 10g is slightly small for both a GBR and 6-8 tetras. It has been done in the past though, and I'm sure it would be fine if you want to go through with it (It may be more beneficial to do smaller water changes weekly - like 20%-ish). From my experience the answer to this question is really conflicting. Some people say yes, others say no. 

In short, it is very possible, and it's up to you.


----------



## Fishguy8558 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the opinion. I wound up getting one and she is doing well and coloring up good!


----------



## ISail (Mar 13, 2011)

I had a 10 gallon with a pair of Rams, 6 Rasboras, and 6 white clouds. they all did very well. There were also some nerite snails. The Rams became very friendly and had great personalities.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Really? White clouds can live in warmer water, but feel much more comfortable at cooler temperatures. GBRs on the other hand *need* warm water to thrive. 79° minimum, more is better.

GBRs are tricky. Sometimes they do surprisingly well despite poor conditions, and then they suddenly die. But they are definitely not hardy fish, captivity bred or not. GBRs need high temps and very good water, which also needs to be on the soft side with a PH no higher than 7. I would stay away from GBRs in a 10g, simply because of the lack of stability such a small tank provides. The tank is definitely too small for cardinals - no experience with von rios.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Aquarist_Fist said:


> Really? White clouds can live in warmer water, but feel much more comfortable at cooler temperatures. GBRs on the other hand *need* warm water to thrive. 79° minimum, more is better.
> 
> GBRs are tricky. Sometimes they do surprisingly well despite poor conditions, and then they suddenly die. But they are definitely not hardy fish, captivity bred or not. GBRs need high temps and very good water, which also needs to be on the soft side with a PH no higher than 7. I would stay away from GBRs in a 10g, simply because of the lack of stability such a small tank provides. The tank is definitely too small for cardinals - no experience with von rios.


It's to small for for Von Rios to. They will never show off their true color in that small of a tank.


----------

